# Growing Thicker Bermuda



## Scarscity (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys i am needing a little bit of advise. I just bought this house in mid June. Overall my lawn is in ok/good shape. I am cutting it with a rotary mower at around 1 1\2 inches or so, maybe a little lower. i fertilized the lawn at the beginning of July with a 27-13-13. I water a couple times a week like advised from the lawn forum.

Now some of the lawn looks great with thick Bermuda while other parts of the lawn just isn't standing up or doesn't look as healthy. There isn't any shade and I have used a screwdriver to test the area. So maybe I just need to be more patient...

Does anyone have advise or problem solving solutions?? Anything would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

Can you tell us how much 27-13-13 you put down?

When you water a couple times a week, is that with irrigation or a garden hose and sprinkler? Do you know how much water your putting down each time?

Pictures always help too, we may notice something.


----------



## Scarscity (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks! I put about little less then half of a 50 pound bag. I have around 5k square feet of lawn. 
i water with an above ground sprinkler. I usely let it run for almost two hours. maybe a little less.

I will provide pictures tonight. Based on the little/bad description i have provided, is there any advise that comes to mind?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Pics will definitely help.

I can tell you from my own personal experience...I typically put down a 5k bag of fert on my 3600 sq ft lawn. Also, regarding the water, I have an in-ground irrigation system and it takes 1 hour to water 1", so your 2 hrs w/ a sprinkler may possibly be way too little. Try the tuna can test.

Welcome and you've come to the right place. A lot of knowledge guys here that are very nice and have the lawns to back up their advice.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If you put down 25ish pounds of 27-13-13 over 5k then you are a little heavy on the fertilizer. You'll want to apply around 3lb per 1k of lawn or 15lb total for your lawn.

I prefer the method of measuring out the full 15lbs, put it in your spreader on a low setting and make multiple passes around the yard in different directs until all 15lb is gone. It takes longer, but this will give you even coverage even with a crappy Scott's spreader (like I have).

When it comes to how the lawn looks, that takes time. One app isn't going to make the entire lawn perfect (you illuded to that in your first post).

The key to lawn care is consistent care with purpose.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The tuna can test is a good idea to check how much water you are putting down. Our celebrity YT memeber GrassDaddy can help you with that.

https://youtu.be/XLcaHLhO5HU


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Mow often, that'll also help promote and stimulate growth.


----------



## Scarscity (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok I will try the tuna test tonight and post my resulting soon! thx guys


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Mow often, that'll also help promote and stimulate growth.


I can attest to this. You mow low, get all the "other" best practices in line, start having to mow daily or every other day.....then you'll want PGR :lol:


----------



## Scarscity (Jul 12, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Mow often, that'll also help promote and stimulate growth.
> ...


PGR???


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Scarscity said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Redtenchu said:
> ...


And another future addict walks cautiously into a baiting post... :lol:

It is Plant Growth Regulator. It is a big asset for those wanting to keep the grass below an inch and not have to mow every other day.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Plant Growth Regulator, all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Scarscity said:
> 
> 
> > ahartzell said:
> ...


Me and my yard are getting our PGR fix this weekend. :nod:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

As for the fertilizer, how do you guys feel about milargonite? If not a preference, which one is better?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used Milo for most of my fertilizer apps the past 3 seasons. I like it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Interesting thing I found out today when I went into my local Site One and had a convo with the sales rep. I wound up getting a fert from them that I'm going to use when I put my seed down. I was told that it had 40% Milorganite blended in with the mix. After getting it out of the van when I arrived home, it sure smelled like it. The cost was very reasonable as well: $22/40lb bag that covers 6k ft². Here's a link to the product sheet that's on the bag.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Plant Growth Regulator, all the cool kids are doing it.


Favorite post in this thread.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Hahahaha yea it's growth regulator, all the cool kids are doing it, and I'm trying to time out my next app. Definitely needing it but trying to decide if I want to verticut before I do it.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> As for the fertilizer, how do you guys feel about milargonite? If not a preference, which one is better?


Used it once so far. Has an.... interesting smell. What am I saying?!?! It flat out STINKS! :lol: But it goes away after a few days.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> It flat out STINKS


Funny enough, I once thought as you do, but actually like the smell now. It has the fresh, earthy smell of lawn success. Now, I also like the smell of Jet-A, so it may just be me.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > It flat out STINKS
> ...


How much per 1000 sq ft are you using?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not currently using it, but when I do, it's a little more than bag rate.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Has anyone else bought a bag with the new mix?? I picked one up a couple days ago to put down this weekend and I swear it has a perfume smell. I'm wondering if they added something to mask the normally earthy smell.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I put down a couple bags of the new mix 2 weeks ago. Smell still seemed the same to me. My wife also knew exactly what I put down when she got home :lol:


----------

